# ClamAV - Sicherheitslücke



## hahni (15. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Till,

angeblich soll ja ClamAV 0.92 eine Sicherheitslücke haben, die es dann zulassen würde, ausführbaren Code unterzuschieben. Dies soll mit 0.93 behoben sein.

Wann wird es denn ein diesbezügliches Update auch im Hinblick auf ISPConfig geben? Welche Lücken könnten ausgenutzt werden (auch mit Systemrechten?)?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (15. Apr. 2008)

Ist schon drin im SVN:

http://www.ispconfig.org/downloads/ISPConfig-svn-stable.tar.gz

Einfach runterladen, entpacken und setup aufrufen.



> Welche Lücken könnten ausgenutzt werden (auch mit Systemrechten?)?


Steht z.B. hier:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/ClamAV-0-93-dichtet-Sicherheitslecks-ab--/meldung/106486


----------



## Till (15. Apr. 2008)

Es gibt jetzt auch noch einen gesonderten Patch für ClamAV:

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=485


----------



## hahni (15. Apr. 2008)

Dann spiele ich die doch glatt mal in den Abendstunden ein! Aber welche Auswirkungen könnte dies für ein bestehendes ISPConfig-System haben? Erlangung von Root-Rechten?


----------



## Till (15. Apr. 2008)

Da wirst Du die ClamAV Entwickler fragen müssen. Mit ISPConfig hat das ganze nämlich nichts zu tun, es betrifft jede ClamAV Installation.


----------



## hahni (15. Apr. 2008)

Hallo Till,

also ersetzt der Patch "http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/showthread.php?t=485" komplett die SVN-Version?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------

